# Service Engine Soon



## vinster59 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a 1998 Nissan Altima with 164,778 miles on it. It runs great, and still looks good. I just tried to have it inspected, only to find out the Damn "Service Engine Soon" light will probably cost me $150.00. My repair guy doesn't really know what the problem could be. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is there a less costly way around this?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Go to AUTOZONE and have a free diagnostics check done and they will give you a printout of what it wrong for free rather than $150. And then you or your mechanic can go from there. Good luck


----------



## vinster59 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Hey thanks Darkside. I spent some time at Autozone last night. They hooked up a scanner to the ECM (or whatever ) code came back "Knock Sensor" . I'm having it looked at today. Good call! Thanks again
Vinster 59


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

After that go to a new mechnaic who knows his stuff


----------

